# Help tuning an enclosure



## edluv143 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a 2010 Ford F150 Supercrew and want some serious bass but I'm limited on space. I would like it to be able to sound good while I listen to music but be able to crank it and get some serious output if I want to. I just built the box under the rear seat and got 2.5 cubic feet for forward shooting subs. It will only fit 8's so I'm going for 4 ported and am leaning toward the SA-8's. SA says .5-.6 ported for each. The box is divided in to two chambers 1.25 cubic feet each. So each set of two subs will share a chamber. My question is in regards to tuning. I'm looking to tune the box in the mid 30's but every port calculator I have tried has yielded a different result. Should i use one or two ports per chamber? What diameter port and how long? Any help you guys can give me is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

ok, i'm figuring with speaker displacement and port displacement with exactly 1.25 cubic feet, a 3 inch port per side, 10 inches long to get you tuned to 35.


----------

